# Next gen 3 Series to get GT version ... No more M3 sedan...



## fryebaby161 (Mar 26, 2009)

I just read an article about that...

I don't like the killing of the M3 Sedan...... Here is the article I read

http://www.egmcartech.com/2010/03/2...gran-turismo-model-m3-sedan-to-be-killed-off/


----------



## E91AWD (Dec 28, 2006)

What I am waiting to hear about are the engines they'll be dropping into the 3 series GT. Time to trade in my 228xi Touring for something with a bit more muscle (and space)?


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

Yuck!!!!


----------

